# Longines Ultra Chron 2022 - revival



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi there,

Browsing on a well-known polish site, I came across this:

Looks like a revival of the ultra chron divre from 1968 is coming soon. 








source : Longines Ultra-Chron L2.836.4.52.9 zegarek męski nurkowy

According to the site's video, it would premiere on June 1.

Another polish site gives a little more detail on the specs: https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7e3LIVrJnbcJ:https://www.zegarki.zgora.pl/zegarek/47318_Longines_Ultra-Chron_COSC_Ultra-Chronometer_Set_L28364528+&cd=12&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=fr&client=ms-android-orange-fr-revc 

It would be equipped with a high frequency COSC movement of 36000alt/hour.

This looks damn good !!!


----------



## Knighter (Apr 22, 2021)

I really like the look of it! I searched for info on the movement and found it mentioned by a German watch magazine (Watchtime) and Longines’ website, but it seems both pages have since been removed. This one definitely piques my interest.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

That looks amazing. Would fit right in to my Ultronic.


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

It looks fabulous, and the case shape indicates a fairly well contained length, somewhere between 48 and 50 mm I think. This one will definitely be on my radar, thanks for sharing.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Don't see anything on the Longines site. Maybe this is just an adventurous fake. Also I have a real Ultrachron. It's expensive to service and it's really a high strung movement. Is the idea that they revive the old movement? Is that even possible? What other 36000beat movement is there. Seems implausible.


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

carbon_dragon said:


> Don't see anything on the Longines site. Maybe this is just an adventurous fake.


According to the OP the premiere will be on 1st June, so my estimation is that it's not a fake but an early leak.


----------



## Knighter (Apr 22, 2021)

carbon_dragon said:


> Don't see anything on the Longines site. Maybe this is just an adventurous fake. Also I have a real Ultrachron. It's expensive to service and it's really a high strung movement. Is the idea that they revive the old movement? Is that even possible? What other 36000beat movement is there. Seems implausible.


I used the way back machine for Watchtime‘s article and it says the embargo will be lifted June 1 at 10 a.m. Also states it is a high beat movement. Appears to be the real deal. You can check it yourself:








Longines: Ultra-Chron


Sperrfrist bis 1. Juni 2022, 10.00 Uhr Die neue Longines Ultra-Chron tickt mit zehn Schlägen pro Sekunde. Doch nicht nur das neue und mit fünf Hertz oszillierende Hochfrequenz-Automatikkaliber L836.6, auch das Design der Taucheruhr ist von der original Longines Ultra-Chron Diver aus dem Jahr...




web.archive.org


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Another winner from Longines.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

And it has no date!! Win win win.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

It's very interesting with a hi-beat movement but it's 20% more expensive than Zulu Time and I don't expect it to sell well... The price is equal to BB58 on a strap.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Start of the communication campaing on instagram :

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeJPkMcqD3R/


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

That is a very nice looking watch. I will have to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Has a great retro vibe going for it, IMHO.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

carbon_dragon said:


> Don't see anything on the Longines site. Maybe this is just an adventurous fake. Also I have a real Ultrachron. It's expensive to service and it's really a high strung movement. Is the idea that they revive the old movement? Is that even possible? What other 36000beat movement is there. Seems implausible.


You can convert any movement into a higher or lower beat by changing the balance, escape wheel, pallet jewels, and maybe one other wheel. Remember that the 2824 family was originally offered in 3Hz, 4Hz, and 5Hz versions. The 3 and 5 Hz versions were eventually dropped, leaving only the 4Hz versions that we all know today. So it's possible that ETA might just convert something like the A31 or 2892 into a 5Hz.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

In any case, having a high beat mouvement under the 3.500€ / US$ is unbeatable.

2022 is a great year for Longines !!!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

That's ridiculously good looking. Love the no-date setup. Love 5hz movements if that rumor is true. 

North of $3k Euros is a lot...but given Longine's recent track record of producing outstanding timepieces, it'll probably be worth it!


----------



## Goaterade (12 mo ago)

Interesting look but overall I’m not a fan.


----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

I love the look! Great case shape and retro look.


----------



## NWD (Jan 9, 2017)

It’s nice. I am hesitant with a price tag over 3 for a three hand


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Interesting. When converting the Polish zloty to the Canadian dollar, the price puts it around the same price as an Oris Calibre 400 model. Prior to Oris's introduction of their Calibre 400, I was informed that Oris and Longines were on par with one another when it comes to their fit-and-finish and price. However, with the Oris Calibre 400, Oris may have been one step ahead of Longines on this point. But now, with Longines introducing the Ultra-Chrono L836.6 movement, I see Oris and Longines could be on par with one another with their fit-and-finish to price. Now, the one question I have about the L836.6 is its power reserve — is the PR 72 hrs or 120 hrs?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

longines killing it

now just got to wait for specs (hoping for a smaller case) and price


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

NWD said:


> It’s nice. I am hesitant with a price tag over 3 for a three hand


But it is a high beat mouvement (like the zenith el primero or grand seiko hi beat)
and it comes ina special set with a nato strap








source : Longines Ultra-Chron L2.836.4.52.9 zegarek męski nurkowy


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

Saw a teaser for it this morning on Longines Instagram. Not my style but cool concept and interesting looking watch. As always, you get a lot for your money with Longines.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

NightScar said:


> longines killing it
> 
> now just got to wait for specs (hoping for a smaller case) and price


Abandon every hope. It's 43mm x 13.6mm, with 22mm lugs.

I loved it until I saw _that_, and I'm 6' x 200 lbs with 7.625" wrists. It's just too big.


----------



## NWD (Jan 9, 2017)

Is it a high beat eta 2824, or is Longines sourcing something else for it? I guess too soon to tell. I really think Longines should have an in-house movement. 



jaycwb said:


> But it is a high beat mouvement (like the zenith el primero or grand seiko hi beat)
> and it comes ina special set with a nato strap
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

NWD said:


> Is it a high beat eta 2824, or is Longines sourcing something else for it? I guess too soon to tell. I really think Longines should have an in-house movement.


One could argue that all of Longines L movements are "in-house" movements as they are proprietary to Longines only. However, there will be those who would counter that position by arguing the fact Longines movements are based on an ETA movement platform — a platform on which other Swatch Group brands are capable of building their own brand-specific proprietary movements.

As for the L836.6, could other Swatch Group brands be capable of building their own brand-specific proprietary movements based on the L836.6 movement's platform? I would think this should resolve the argument of whether the Swatch Group brand-specific movements are indeed "in-house" movements or not for a specific brand if they can or cannot build upon the L836.6 platform.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

43x14 mm square watch is in Panerai territory. High beat or not, it will not be super successful, especially considering that price.
Too bad, I have a great respect for Longines, and the pictures are really attractive.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can’t get into those cushion/turtle cases...it’s just not attractive to me. But the rest is fantastic. There’s something about that ~20yr period from, say, the late 50s through much of the 70s that always just kinda looks really good. It’s no wonder everybody is looking to their back catalogs to build some neat stuff minus the fuss of owning vintage watches...is this homage stuff? Yeah it is, but I’m happy for it.

If I have a nit to pick, it’s not the case, it’s that this is worse than my humble Orient Ray II for inadequate seconds hand lume...this has none. For me, if you’re going to have a diver, it has to hit all the basic design cues, including a well-lumed seconds hand so that you can see in the dark depths that it’s still ticking and that you can rely on it, even as a backup for a dive computer.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Can‘t wait to see something that’s not a render or low-rez photo. No brand pulls from its back catalogue as effectively as Longines. I own a Heritage Sector and a 1973 chrono and have my eye on this one as well.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

cleger said:


> Abandon every hope. It's 43mm x 13.6mm, with 22mm lugs.
> 
> I loved it until I saw _that_, and I'm 6' x 200 lbs with 7.625" wrists. It's just too big.


Quoting myself, because I might have to eat my words.

Looks like the original was 41mm.

Maybe it's not "too big" after all.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

nicegator said:


> 43x14 mm square watch is in Panerai territory. High beat or not, it will not be super successful, especially considering that price.
> Too bad, I have a great respect for Longines, and the pictures are really attractive.


Plenty of popular watches that size or bigger. If it doesn't sell, it's not because it's too big.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

cleger said:


> Abandon every hope. It's 43mm x 13.6mm, with 22mm lugs.
> 
> I loved it until I saw _that_, and I'm 6' x 200 lbs with 7.625" wrists. It's just too big.


 I think hou can't affirm this until you try it
It is almost a no lug case. I think it can be really wearable.


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

source : Longines news and events - product - - 2022 | Longines®


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

That's another winner from them.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

IMO I think they missed a trick with the 22mm lug width - would have been more vintage looking, more comfortable - for more people and shown off the case better with a 20mm width instead.
still a good looking watch - even @ £2.9K


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, don't get me wrong, I like my ultrachron but it was pretty expensive to repair and lack of parts give me some skepticism. Now if they DID use the same movement, allowing my watch to have replacement parts (like the date wheel), that would be nice.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Never say never, but I'd be pretty surprised if the dusted off the old 431 caliber from half a century ago for this watch. I think they'll convert a more current movement to 5Hz. Maybe speed up an L888/A31?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Monochrome's article on the Ultra-Chron Diver Re-Edition: Hands-On - 2022 Longines Ultra-Chron Diver Re-Edition (Live Pics, Price) along with Fratello's article as well: Longines Is Going High-Beat (Again) — Meet The New Ultra-Chron Diver

Technical Specificiations:
Case: 43mm diameter x 13.60mm height - cushion-shaped stainless steel case, brushed and polished - unidirectional rotating steel bezel with sapphire insert, engraved with 60-minute scale in Super-LumiNova - box sapphire crystal with AR coating - screwed steel back - screw-down crown - 300m water-resistant

Dial: matte black, grained texture - applied markers for the hours, with SLN - applied Ultra-Chron logo - rhodium-plated hands, with SLN, red minute hand

Movement: Calibre L836.6 - automatic, high-frequency movement - "Ultra-Chronometer" certified watch by Timelab Geneva - 25.60mm - 25 jewels - silicon balance spring - 36,000 vibrations/hour - 52h power reserve - hours, minutes, seconds

Bracelet: Stainless steel bracelet on double-safety folding clasp or brown leather strap with steel pin buckle
Also, versions delivered in a special wooden box with:

a stainless steel bracelet on double-safety folding clasp and an additional black NATO made of recycled material
or a brown leather strap with pin buckle and an additional black NATO made of recycled material

Price: CHF 3,000 - leather strap
CHF 3,250 - steel bracelet
CHF 3,300 - leather + NATO
CHF 3,500 - steel + NATO


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hodinkee is reporting that the movement is a derivative of the C07.


----------



## Winzzz (Jan 30, 2021)

Very cool watch.if only they make it 1-2mm smaller in diameter


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

John Frum said:


>


Thanks for posting the vid. I noticed on the original 1967 piece, the minute hand is orange — looking forward to seeing what other Ultra Chrono models will roll out.


----------



## Spytap (9 mo ago)

Put that movement into the Spirit Titanium and you instantly have one of the best watches under 20K.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Longines has been doing really interesting things at a fair price lately. I think the price is fair for a watch with an interesting movement and unique design language. I immediately thought of a Doxa when I saw this and when you consider that a Doxa with a chronometer movement costs $2500, I think the Longines is fairly priced. The sapphire bezel, hi-beat movement, and extra accuracy certification are certainly enough to add value over the Longines.

The next level of comparison will obviously be to Tudor. Here it might be a matter of which design you like more or which watch fits you better (BB58 always felt too small to me). The thing I like about Longines is they have such a rich history of interesting watches that are uniquely theirs.

I’m not a buyer, but I think this watch is a winner and one of the best releases of the year. I think this is a better release than the Zulu Time, which I also liked a lot.


----------



## NWD (Jan 9, 2017)

I like the smaller case on the original with the tight to case lugs better as for my size and wrists it would work better for me, still looks fantastic though.


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

This is more appealing to me than a BB58. Will wait until this starts appearing on the grey market and will buy at a more reasonable price.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

carbon_dragon said:


> Well, don't get me wrong, I like my ultrachron but it was pretty expensive to repair and lack of parts give me some skepticism. Now if they DID use the same movement, allowing my watch to have replacement parts (like the date wheel), that would be nice.


The original L431? Sorrily, simply no way.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

I am "lucky" in that I don't get the vibe of these kind of 70's designs (in fact, that's much of why I don't own an "original" ultra-chron: didn't find the case I really like).

But then, this watch's "translation" of the 70's language is very attractive. Again, I'm "lucky" that, at that price levels I'm like Mercedes motto: "the best or nothing". A bit too large, mediocre lume -I've been told, lack of fitting end-link... unless I can find in the future a well cared unit at half the price, I'll most possibly pass.

But I certainly will pay attention to future models -if any, with that movement.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like it, being a vintage diver guy
I think its a very special piece and the price not unreasonable
I suspect there will be quite a demand for this for a while
I do hope Longines puts this super movement in some other pieces


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just not a huge fan of the textured dial. I know folks love it, but for me a regular gloss dial would've been better.


----------



## CrispyChicken (8 mo ago)

Winzzz said:


> Very cool watch.if only they make it 1-2mm smaller in diameter


 Agree completely. If it was a bit smaller would seriously consider purchasing one. Overall great release.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

This watch reminds me of Heritage Diver 1967










It was impressive on paper (column wheel chrono, great specs) but it didn't sell at all, it was quickly discounted everywhere at -30%

Doxa is way cooler than this new Ultra Chron:


----------



## marklv (May 25, 2017)

cleger said:


> Abandon every hope. It's 43mm x 13.6mm, with 22mm lugs.
> 
> I loved it until I saw _that_, and I'm 6' x 200 lbs with 7.625" wrists. It's just too big.


Not at all - it will be fine. Your comment seems a bit hysterical.


----------



## marklv (May 25, 2017)

jaycwb said:


> I think hou can't affirm this until you try it
> It is almost a no lug case. I think it can be really wearable.


I have a 7.5" wrist and wear 46mm Glycine Combat Subs very well.


----------



## marklv (May 25, 2017)

JohnM67 said:


> That's another winner from them.


It certainly is - in my opinion it's worth getting for the movement alone. I am not a fan of the looks of the watch - I preferred the original yellow hand for the minutes and the lume is very poor, I also prefer other colours to the grainy black. That said, I will definitely consider it, especially if they release models in other colours.


----------



## marklv (May 25, 2017)

MX793 said:


> Plenty of popular watches that size or bigger. If it doesn't sell, it's not because it's too big.


Indeed - it's NOT too big for a dive watch - not at all. If it was a dress watch maybe. I have two 46mm Combat Subs and they both keep COSC time and look great on my wrist. I even have a 48mm Invicta diver that still wears fine on my wrist.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

marklv said:


> It certainly is - in my opinion it's worth getting for the movement alone. I am not a fan of the looks of the watch - I preferred the original yellow hand for the minutes and the lume is very poor, I also prefer other colours to the grainy black. That said, I will definitely consider it, especially if they release models in other colours.


I like the Longines Ultra Chron Diver, along with being intrigue with the movement's high beat rate. However, the overall design is to similar with one of my other watches—I like having diversity. So, I will wait it out for Longines to install the movement in a different Ultra Chron model. One interesting note on this, when viewing the Ultra Chron collection in previous years, some of the past Ultra Chron models had similar design elements to the 2021 Longines Silver Arrow, which I own.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the retro look of this watch. I’m not sure about the tachycardia-afflicted watch movement, though. It depends on how they bumped the rate. I was a little surprised to see there was no quick release incorporated in the bracelet, too. Tough to say whether I’ll bite on this one. For the price, it’s competing with the Oris Aquis 400 and not far off from the Tudor Black Bay 58.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jezza said:


> It depends on how they bumped the rate


Are there multiple ways to increase the rate?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I just placed my pre-order with Topper....I like it a lot....


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

MX793 said:


> Are there multiple ways to increase the rate?


Yes and no; I guess it comes down more to execution. Back when GS was responding on the GS forum, I asked a question about the difference in jewel count between the 9S65 (4hz) and the 9S85 (5hz) movements. You can see the post here: 9S85 vs 9S65: Why the extra jewels?

However, GS’s response was as follows just to make it easier:
“The two jewels are for the pivots of an additional gear in the gear train. In some instances, a 36,000 bph movement will use the same quantity of gears as 28,800 bph movements, but add more teeth to the gears. This may create "slipping" and lower efficiency of transmitting energy. Seiko opted for the additional gear to use larger teeth for a more stable interaction of the teeth and higher energy transmission efficiency.”


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jezza said:


> Yes and no; I guess it comes down more to execution. Back when GS was responding on the GS forum, I asked a question about the difference in jewel count between the 9S65 (4hz) and the 9S85 (5hz) movements. You can see the post here: 9S85 vs 9S65: Why the extra jewels?
> 
> However, GS’s response was as follows just to make it easier:
> “The two jewels are for the pivots of an additional gear in the gear train. In some instances, a 36,000 bph movement will use the same quantity of gears as 28,800 bph movements, but add more teeth to the gears. This may create "slipping" and lower efficiency of transmitting energy. Seiko opted for the additional gear to use larger teeth for a more stable interaction of the teeth and higher energy transmission efficiency.”


This "slippage" and extra gear may be more of a situational thing and not universally applicable when increasing the beat rate of any movement. Under most circumstances, more gears and pivots increases drag and decreases efficiency, not the other way around. Leads me to think there was something particular to Seiko's design and gear geometries. I'll have to see if I can find some movement teardown images.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

mathu said:


> This watch reminds me of Heritage Diver 1967
> 
> View attachment 16672780
> 
> ...


IDK about that. As the owner of too many Doxas, I am really looking forward to this Longines.


----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

jcp123 said:


> I have a nit to pick, it’s not the case, it’s that this is worse than my humble Orient Ray II for inadequate seconds hand lume...this has none. For me, if you’re going to have a diver, it has to hit all the basic design cues, including a well-lumed seconds hand so that you can see in the dark depths that it’s still ticking and that you can rely on it, even as a backup for a dive computer.


Nailed it. I mean WTF. If I'm the product manager and the design team came to me with a dive watch that has no way of informing you if it's running in the dark, well, you would be fired or reassigned. Ugh, and I love the rest of this watch but it 100% strikes it from the list. Longines, if your listening, if you do other colors or iterations...include a damned lumed second hand.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine has shipped and is due tomorrow 6 July. I have nothing with that style case...and the size is right where I like it. I am loathe to go below 40mm. I'll go 39 if it's really special.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rodentman said:


> Mine has shipped and is due tomorrow 6 July. I have nothing with that style case...and the size is right where I like it. I am loathe to go below 40mm. I'll go 39 if it's really special.


Looking forward to pics and impressions.


----------



## dnodelman (Aug 12, 2020)

I dig it, but dang it's pricey.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had this a couple of weeks now and it has lost one second. Very nice on Braton Elite Nato strap.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Very intrigued by this. Curious to know how it wears. Maybe compared to the SM300 or the PAM 42 mm submersible or others. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely. Yet another longines that I love. Just a great home run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm seeing a trend where Longines and ETA seem to be sniping and undercutting specific markets for technologies currently dominated by Grand Seiko... first with the VHP HAQ and now with a 5Hz automatic, both at comparably far lower price points.

Perhaps not a conscious effort (or perhaps it is) but I just thought that was an interesting correlation.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm seeing a trend where Longines and ETA seem to be sniping and undercutting specific markets for technologies currently dominated by Grand Seiko... first with the VHP HAQ and now with a 5Hz automatic, both at comparably far lower price points.
> 
> Perhaps not a conscious effort (or perhaps it is) but I just thought that was an interesting correlation.


Would be interesting to see a Longines Spring Drive 😁


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Tried one in last week…super cool watch


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just watched that WatchAdvisor video. The render they show of the L836 movement looks like it's derived from the 2824.


----------

